

Turn any tumblr into a playlist - agotterer
http://www.tumbltape.com/

======
agotterer
I just launched this with a buddy of mine. Its obviously inspired by Muxtape.
Any feedback or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!

~~~
furiouslol
Very nice. Works as advertised.

------
cjc
I like how I can easily listen to an actual friend's music instead of clicking
through random muxtapes hoping to find someone with similar taste.

Great idea / execution.

------
maryrosecook
Very elegant. It's like the soundtrack to my, um, friends' lives.

Little fold-outs that reveal the text that accompanied each post/mp3 would be
handy. Also, being able to save tumbltapes to a favourites list would be nice.

A couple of little bugs. First, it had the same track three times in the
playlist, possibly because of multiple edits to a single post. Second, it
didn't do a perfect job on extracting the band and track names on some of the
songs. Both these bugs are demonstrated here:
<http://www.tumbltape.com/audiographical>

Really good work.

~~~
agotterer
Thanks for the bug report. It actually looks like those are 3 separate posts,
at least thats how tumblr's API is treating it.

As far as song names, its really tough to extract them, since people actually
write content about the audio and its not always as straight forward as artist
- track name. We make our best guess, but you can specify a title and track
name using our tagging system. On the tumblr post, hit "advanced" and add a
tag in this format "tt:artist - track name". That will take privilege over the
text guess.

Thanks again. We really appreciate the feedback.

------
simianstyle
Looks like it's down for me.

~~~
agotterer
I don't think we have seen any down time yet. All systems look alright at the
time of writing and have been stable throughout the day. Try it again. Thanks!

~~~
simianstyle
Ah you're right - must have been my network. This is some good stuff!

------
rokhayakebe
Recipe for success

1- Followed link, 2- Like the UI and click on random thumbnail, 3- Started to
listen, like the music. 4- Oops I have been listening for the last 15 minutes,
Nice Nice.

I would have chosen a different name. What happens when you start to aggregate
other services. You could be the FF of MP3s.

